# Webcam of my tank!



## JAGalletta (Oct 24, 2012)

Guys, I just got a new webcam for school (for online proctoring of exams) and figured I'd put it to good use. While I'm not using it for school, I have it set up as a webcam for my 5.5 gal tank.

In the tank are Thai (my black orchid crowntail), a sunset platy, a black/calico molly, and 3 ghost shrimp (can't see them with the webcam). 

I hope you enjoy the view, and feel free to post links to any other tank webcams you have or know of!

Link to my webcam!

Preview (also a link):


P.S. You will need to allow javascript to run on the page the link sends you to.


----------



## JAGalletta (Oct 24, 2012)

The preview image location seems to have changed, and I cannot edit the original post. However, the original links will work.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Aww, I just went to try and see it and it's not working for me. It says there are currently no running sources, so I'm guessing you have it off? Good idea though, I've always wanted to set up a webcam in my house to watch my dogs and cats while I'm not home


----------



## JAGalletta (Oct 24, 2012)

It'll be on tomorrow. I've been keeping it on from 6am to about 7-8pm (while the tank light is on). I hope you can see it tomorrow! Just make sure to enable java. 

And that's an even better idea - my dog has been getting into some things while I'm gone since she's still a puppy. It would probably be funny and frightening to watch her tear the house apart while I'm at work. So, I think I'll leave it on the tank for now. Lol


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I will definitely check again tomorrow!!


----------



## JAGalletta (Oct 24, 2012)

Webcam is up and running, enjoy!  http://skjm.com/icam/web/?h=cfd014c2fab7c75730b65635d4fc7cf30c5b69adc39f58c9cf128ec22e54abc2f3a9e553a535d5c0


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I like your tank! Your betta is awfully busy chasing those other fish around! Very entertaining.


----------



## JAGalletta (Oct 24, 2012)

So, I was about to post that I'm not turning the cam on for the weekend, but instead of posting when I turn it on/off, I'm posting my schedule for it:

M-F 6am - 6/7pm - ON
Sa-Su - OFF


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It came up as a Computer danger on my laptop.


----------



## JAGalletta (Oct 24, 2012)

It would be insider dangerous to connect to a webcam since you are allowing your computer to run script from the internet, and connect to another computer via IP. Imagine the possibilities with that combination, but it is a trusted site, and others have used it with no problem - as have I. However with that said, if you do successfully get onto that site, you will see that there are no sources when I don't have the cam running.

I hope you can check back Monday, and allow your computer to access the page!


----------

